# Ancient strength creatine.



## silvereyes87 (Mar 21, 2016)

I had seen this brand in pillars creatine article.
Anyone ever try it? I've only taken creatine once about 5 years ago I had a tub of cell tech stuff  where I think it made a difference but I don't have much experience with creatine really. Anyways I bought 2 bottles. This is their discription.
Description

Each serving of Ancient Strength provides a full 5g serving of creatine from creatine monohydrate, creatine HCL and creatine pyruvate. One serving is all that is needed to cover your daily requirement of creatine supplementation!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 21, 2016)

Sounds good. I take 10g a day.


----------



## Milo (Mar 21, 2016)

I use Optimum Nutrition. I have a giant ass hug that has lasted me like a year for less than $50.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2016)

Milo said:


> I use Optimum Nutrition. I have a giant ass hug that has lasted me like a year for less than $50.



Can I have a giant ass hug?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 21, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Can I have a giant ass hug?



Mouth hug?


----------



## Milo (Mar 21, 2016)

I should start proofreading when posting from my phone...


----------



## bvs (Mar 21, 2016)

I usually go with the cheapest brand that uses creapure creatine. Creapure is just the name for the patented type of creatine powder that they use so you know its good


----------



## rburdge84 (Mar 21, 2016)

Cell tech is what I have had the most success with, but I feel monohydrate is all you need. Cell tech has a lot of fillers in it. I never heard of that brand you speak of.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Mar 21, 2016)

I use Universal Creatine. Uses creapure creatine. A 300g container of it is pretty cheap only like $9. 5g creatine monohydrate a serving.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 21, 2016)

all of em are fine.  

the cheap sh!t is still quality with creatine


----------



## maxnout (Mar 23, 2016)

any creatine is fine really


----------



## Mythos (Mar 24, 2016)

I use ONs too. I guess back in the day there were some creatines on the market with impurities.. like tons of creatinine (which you don't want, waste of money for one thing). Creapure is the German method for isolating creatine monohydrate and it's been shown to be very effective and yield clean stuff. Honestly Idk if there's any suppliers that don't get from a creapure source anymore...
And as far as the other types of creatine goes, trust your production source and read up on their individual effectiveness.


----------



## HeiseTX (Apr 25, 2016)

German creapure


----------

